# What choices do you have with IUI?



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I have been told that our Consultant wants to see us (me & DH) again with reference to my last cycle of IUI... In order for me to fight my cause please could you advise the following...
1.    Do any of you OV naturally and have still been given injections?
2.    Do any of you have pco(s) and been given surge detectors to find out if ovulating/ detect surge?

I didn't ov until given clomid - now they say as long as I have a surge I am ovulating. But I received a surge a day after my last scan with a 10mm follie and no womb lining - this obviously is incorrect and therefore we wasted an IUI cycle. The clinic say they wont give me injections (only clomid) due to the possibilty of multiply pregnancy, however this is what would have happened with clomid as my day 21 progesterone was over 100....

I guess I have to now wait for the 14th August and show some womenly patience ....  but would welcome your advise.

Our local private hospital is offering 3 IVF for the price of 2. Not sure if I should go down this route instead!

Love, cuddles and kisses sent to all the IUI ladies,
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi KissyBear,

I can't answer all your questions, but I ovulate naturally and have done 2 (in the middle of my third) cycle with no injections, just the HCG trigger shot.  However we have already agreed that if this cycle does not work I will do the next one with a low dosage of purgeon (spelling?) to increase my chances, so I guess that is my answer to your first question.

This is a private clinic - not sure if tha tmakes any difference?

HTH abit,

Minkey x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi Kissy bear

i ovulate naturally and was given menopur injections for my IUI's. the reason given was that it improved the chances of a pregnancy as there might be 2/3 follicles, and therefore eggs, that might have the chance to be fertilised, rather than the one follicle you would normally have on a normal cycle

kj x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Kissy Bear

I ovulate naturally and I was given 75iu Puregon.  They were aiming to get 1 or 2 good follies from me.  However, I over stimulated and had 5 or 6 follies so they triggered me early as the 2 biggest follies were just about big enough to release. This didn't seem to worry them too much as they've said they'll give me 50iu on the next round.  I've been warned that there is a risk of multiple pregnancies using injections but my clinic tell me that they've not had a triplet pregnancy in 10 years!  There is also a risk of multiple pregnancies using clomid, so your clinic's excuse for not giving you injectibles sounds like total mince!! 

I've not got PCOS so I'm no expert, but I've a feeling that PCOS can give false positives with ovulation detector tests (from what I've read on FF).  I thought the best way to check if you're ovulating would be to get a blood test 7 days after ovulation (usually day 21) so if they're monitoring you by scanning you they should be able to see when you've ovulated.  Or they could confirm your positive ovulation predictor tests by giving you the blood test 7 days after that peaks, if they think the test is so reliable!! 

If they give you the injections all this ovulation prediction malarky is irrelevant as they give you a trigger shot to release the eggs and you don't need to worry about ovulating naturally.  They then know that you'll ovulate within the next couple of days and they time your IUI accordingly.

Good luck with your consultation.  

Take care 

Txx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Kissy

I too ovulate naturally but don't have PCOS. My 2 IUI's were done with letrazole (similar to clomid) & puregon. I was warned about posibble multiples although I was scanned every few days to make sure there weren't too many follicles of a good size. Any more than 3 good sized ones & you will find most clinics will cancel the cycle. On my last cycle I had about 9 follicles but only 1 large one & 2 medium sized ones, all the rest were far too small to be viable.

You can have IUI without medication although the success rates improve the more intervention you have. I am sure that tiggy is right & PCOS can give false readings of LH surges on ovulation predictor kits - you could be given a HCG jab to control the release of you follicles instead.

Gill
x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

I ovulated naturally, but our consultant still gave me 50mg clomid on day 2-6 and I also had to take the HCG trigger shot.  This was the same procedure on all 3 of my DIUI.  I don't have PCOS so can't answer that one.

Good Luck
Emma
x x x x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Ladies for all your help to put my CASE forward!

I do not ovulate naturally and only when taking clomid did I ov but over stimulated too... however I have being told the PCO can give you a false surge when taking predictor kits

I have not had clomid since December 06 due to the terrible side effects it caused me. I started IUI in April 07 and have had 3 cycles of IUI (no medication and no scanning). Last month I didn't get a surge on day 13 like the other 2 months. They told me to come in for scan on day 17 to see whats happening. My follicle was 10mm... The next morning I got my surge from the predictor sticks however you would only get a surge if follicles are bigger (minimum 18mm). My womb lining was in proportion to my 10mm follicle... When I phoned last week (fertility nurse on holiday during basting) she said I must admit it didn't sound right that I got a surge the next day! She didn't comment about pco and false surges...

I was advised from FF that PCO can create false surges

During my first cycle I was not scanned nor checked if follicles where a good enough size... the only thing I have done is the predictor kits. I am wanting to include this in my debate with my consultant because he is not allowing me to have the injections on the basis of multiple pregnancy.  I was not scanned when taking clomid with Day 21 test over 100 - surely this is more of a concern with multiple pregnancies.  I haven't had blood tests since last year about August time.

It sounds like the injections allow you to be scanned and monitored is far better than clomid and not checked at all.

I am getting myself so angry   and upset because it feels like I am hitting my head against a brick wall and they won't listen or I can't explain myself clearly. Am I being totally unreasonable... ?

I have just had enough and feel like throwing in the towel! I have never been this frustrated before about tx maybe I am just having a bad week! To top it off I have my review appointment of the 14th August but I am now told I have to go to a conference in USA - Florida so I am going to have to delay it and wait a few more weeks until I can get another appointment!  

Should I just accept that I have had 5 clomid cycles, 3 IUI's which haven't worked and scrap the next 3 IUI's with-out medication! Do I just go for IVF maybe that can explain why we can't have kids!
   Just feeling very sorry for myself and feel a little better now that I have got it all out!

Thanks Ladies!
xXx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear you're upset.  It's understandable that you're frustrated with your tx.  The problem is that every clinic does things differently, so it's difficult for us all to compare treatments.  I think that maybe you shouldn't make the IUI/IVF decision just yet, and try talking to your clinic.  Before you go write down a list of questions you want to ask and get them to clarify their reasoning for your treatment.  Also ask them their opinion of whether you should go straight to IVF or not.  After you've spoken to them you'll hopefully have the information you need to make your decision.  If you're not happy with their answers could you change consultant or clinic?  

I had a similar dilema to you.  My clinic no longer offer IUI, and only do Ovulation Induction (injectible drugs as per IUI but no basting ... I'm just left to get jiggy wiv DH at the correct time).  I ovulate on my own so I couldn't see the point of Ovulation Induction and wanted to go straight to IVF.  I spoke to my clinic about it and they basically told me that I'd be as well trying OI as it's free on the NHS whilst I saved for IVF privately.  Before I met with my clinic I was convinced I was going straight to IVF but they managed to persuade me to give OI a go and explained how it could work for me.  I'm so glad I talked to them before making my decision.  

I hope you can resolve things with your clinic and you get a plan of action from them for your next treatment.  

Take care

Txx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Hun!

Yep - I know you right! Its just a matter of time - sweet time. Just don't want to wish my life away to be left with nothing. 

As you know hun - I am going on holiday at the end of August and I know it will be a well deserved break and to forget tx, work and everything. Maybe its a good thing that I will have to postpone my appointment...

Thanks for putting me right... What would I do with-out you Ladies?
         

Sent you all some bubbles -Thanks!


----------

